# Skipper and Scooter Celebrate the 4th of July!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Happy Independence Day
America

​*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice! Happy 4th of July!arty:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy Independence Day.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Greetings and salutations from Portugal, Happy 4th of July to all of our American members here! :b-day:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter*

God bless the sacrifices of all of those who came before us to keep us a Nation.

Thank you Skipper and Scooter for reminding all of us that the 'freedom' we strive for is not 'free'.It requires a commitment from each of us. Blessings to all of our TB friends across the globe. Jo Ann:usa2:


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Happy Independence Day from over here, enjoy the celebrations !!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank's Deb...the boy's watching firework's is giving the day the proper feel...

Happy fourth to all, and thank you for the well wishes from all the non U.S. folk's...hope you all have a great day too...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Happy 4th of July :wave:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter 
and all the rest 
of
The FaeryBee Flock
send their best wishes 
to everyone 
celebrating 
the 
4th of July 
as well as to all 
Talk Budgie Members 
of other nations

Wishing you Peace, Love, Freedom and Happiness 
today and always
:wave:​*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy Independence Day to you all...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

:us:Happy Fourth of July! :us:​
_And thank you for the wishes from me and Mallorn, everyone. :hug:

It's lovely to have you all here! 
:usa2:​_


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Happy Fourth of July! :us:

Great pic, Deb. what brave little budgies to not fly away in the fireworks!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Happy 4th Everybirdy!arty2::us:

Haven't been online since yesterday til now, doing lots of work around the house to make room for a new set of furniture I just purchased. Also spent some time with friends yesterday and just finished setting up a new aquarium which I'll be posting photos of tomorrow!


----------



## LaliBird (Sep 18, 2013)

We just came back from watching firework-watching on the roof, and Admiral Pinfeather is currently enjoying his plate of corn (that being the most American thing I could think of for budgies to eat).


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Happy 4th Everybirdy!arty2::us:
> 
> Haven't been online since yesterday til now, doing lots of work around the house to make room for a new set of furniture I just purchased. Also spent some time with friends yesterday and just finished setting up a new aquarium which I'll be posting photos of tomorrow!


Oooh, now it's our turn to see the Jedifish! Can't wait to see it


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hoping everybirdie had a wonderful and SAFE celebration!​*


----------

